

New Nexus 7 “razor” Factory Images and Binaries Now Posted - rwg
http://www.droid-life.com/2013/08/09/new-nexus-7-razor-factory-images-and-binaries-now-posted/

======
rwg
Related discussion from two days ago:

Android AOSP maintainer quits
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6174514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6174514)

